# Finding a good training class in Las Vegas



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I need help again. I've money saved up to take Zeeva to classes now. I'm going to enroll her in training classes (or do you think an individual trainer is better?). I prefer training classes because I think she'll get some socialization in in a controlled environment.

I'm a little overwhelmed with the types of classes and facilities. I don't know how to find one fitting for us.

Recommendations?

Here are the ones I looked into but I don't know if they're good?:

Smartypaws Canine Coaching LLC: Class Schedule

Advanced Dog Obedience, who can quality for advanced dog training classes in Las Vegas, Nevada

This place looks cool: Dog Services

Custom K9 Services - Dog Training & Sales of Dogs

I'm not a fan of the Petsmart Petco training. They've turned us down due to Zeeva's lack of socialization...

:help:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I missed something... You are moving back to Vegas??


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I missed something... You are moving back to Vegas??


Yea :c. But I don't really wanna talk about it. Maybe PM...I'm driving all 8 critters back on Sunday.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, I can't give you any advice on the trainers, but I just wanted to wish you well on your move back


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Find a kennel club or a breed club out there. Classes will generally be much much cheaper...usually run by volunteers and the goal is to make money to improve the club and not generate a profit or a living.

Many of these come with a yearly fee...but the fee more than makes up for the fact that you're getting discounted classes or even just paying a smaller training fee to be able to take all the classes you want.

My GSD club (Wisconsin) charges about $100 for a family membership, and then $50 in training dues every 6 months if you want to train. Then I can take ANY class I want, as many times as I want. I'm at the club anywhere from 2-4 times a week doing obedience, rally, agility, conformation (we don't do Schutzhund). And then there are optional tracking classes through members that don't cost extra but are done off-site since you need more land.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Yea :c. But I don't really wanna talk about it. Maybe PM...I'm driving all 8 critters back on Sunday.


No need to talk about it if you don't want too. I was just surprised. My daughter is at UNLV in Vegas. I'm up in the Northern part of the state so unfortunately all the trainers I know of are in this part of the state.


----------

